# Possible to miss twins in early scan?



## aidensxmomma

I had an early scan at 6+3 and saw just one baby and a heartbeat. :cloud9: However, I don't really think my doctor did much searching to see if there was only one baby. I got the ultrasound to figure out when my due date was due to irregular periods.

I had my 12 week OB appointment today and my doctor said that my uterus was measuring bigger than it should be at 12 weeks. My guess is that my original dates were off, however, my OH started freaking out when I told him I have to get another ultrasound because he's worried it's twins.

So is it possible that it is twins and my Dr. just overlooked one at the first ultrasound? Any help would be appreciated. :flower:


----------



## Anna1982

I had one gestational sac at 5 weeks scan
but there was two babys at my 8 weeks one,
I dunno the chances of missing a heartbeat at 6 weeks as surely it would register in the scan


----------



## auntcarrie

I had an ultrasound at exactly 6 weeks and they saw 1 sac/pole and no heartbeat yet (which I was told is not unusual) and an oddly shaped thing they said was most likely blood. By 7+1 both had strong heartbeats. So I think it is probably possible...


----------



## megamummy

I had a scan at 6 weeks and there was only 1, 12 weeks 2 so it does happen x


----------



## Jessa

Let's see if I remember correctly....

At 6 weeks, I had two sacs. 
At 7 weeks, I had two heartbeats...but the "possibility a third one was hiding behind".
At 9 weeks, I had three heartbeats! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

At 6+2 we had 2 sacs and 2 heartbeats. But I know sometimes it takes a lil longer to show up! Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## Double_bump

Scan at 7 weeks = One sac. One heartbeat.

Scan at 8/9 weeks = One sac. One heartbeat.

Scan at 13 weeks = Two very wriggly identical twin girls.... 1 very shocked mummy!!

I was feeling quite big at 12 weeks, they may just have your dates wrong but in answer to your question yes it is possible... Let us know xx


----------



## Laura2919

I had a scan at 6 weeks there was 1 baby and 2 sacs, had a scan at 8 weeks 2 babies.


----------

